# kendimi hasta vs ben hastayim



## Zuccherro

what is the difference between those two expressions lütfen?


----------



## Rallino

Merhaba, _

Ben hastayım_ = I am sick._

Kendimi hasta_ is incomplete. You can say _kendimi hasta hissediyorum = I feel sick_, in which case I don't see much of a difference between this and _ben hastayım._


----------



## Zuccherro

anladim
teşekkurler!


----------



## Zuccherro

but what is kendimi then? what does it mean?


----------



## Rallino

kendimi = myself, in accusative form.

I didn't want to translate word by word, because the litteral translation is actually: _I am feeling myself sick_. And, in English, _to feel oneself_ has a whole different meaning... However, this is how we say it.

For example, in a movie the actor may say: "How are you feeling?", the subtitle you'll be reading, would be: _Kendini nasıl hissediyorsun? (lit. How are you feeling yourself?)

_If you want the whole list for each pronoun:

kendim -  myself
kendin - yourself
kendi/kendisi  - him/her/itself
kendimiz - ourselves
kendiniz - yourself  (polite) / yourselves 
kendileri - themselves

You can make them accusative, dative and so on like any other noun.


----------



## Zuccherro

i seeee
but are there any turkish shows or films with turkish subtitles? i couldnt find any!


----------



## Rallino

A Turkish movie with Turkish subtitles is hard to come by, I'm thinking. However, I think you can download the movies and then find subtitles searching on Google.


----------

